# Good video on wood moisture control



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.prsguitars.com/detail/neck.html#

Hope it works,BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey BW thanks for posting this*

As a long time guitar twanger, made my own neck for a trash picked body about 50 yrs ago, this was a fascinating trip through a guitar build. I watched all but one of the videos. Great! Hope the guitar builders will check this out. Who knew how much effort just goes into the neck ...bill


----------

